

reMarked.js - A Client-Side HTML To Markdown Converter In JavaScript - Hirvesh
http://leeoniya.github.com/reMarked.js/

======
Hirvesh
Via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/remarkedjs-client-
side...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/remarkedjs-client-side-html-to-
markdown.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resouces like reMarked.js.
There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're
interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

